# Frau Nyx stellt sich kurz vor



## Nyx-Adreena (9. April 2014)

Traut sich bislang nur einer, sich hier vorzustellen, also mache ich mal einen Anfang. 

Ich bin nun schon ein paar Jahre hier im Forum aktiv, nachdem ich zuvor nur mitgelesen habe. 

Zum PC kam ich vor unglaublichen 20 Jahren, wenn ich mich richtig zurück erinnere. 
Nachdem ich schon in der Grundschule neben meinen Barbiepuppen einen C64 mein Eigen nennen durfte, dank meines Cousins, kam ich später mit Indiana Jones an mein erstes PC-Spiel. 

Dank dieser zweigleisigen Erziehung (Barbies und Computer) habe ich heute einen ausgeprägten Sinn für teure Taschen und Computerspiele. 

In den Genres RPG und Adventure fühle ich mich am wohlsten, aber es dürfen gerne auch mal Action-Adventure dazwischen sein. Bei Strategie- und Kriegsshootern ist der Funke hingegen noch nicht so richtig übergesprungen. 

Ansonsten beschäftigen mich neben den Spielen auch gute Serien, Filme und meine Gitarre. Bücher dürfen ebenfalls gerne mal dabei sein, kommen aber zur Zeit etwas zu kurz. 

Leben tue ich übrigens im Pott. 

Mehr fällt mir erst mal nicht ein. Vielleicht nutze ich den Thread und mülle ihn demnächst mit Bildern aus Tamriel zu, ESO ist momentan nämlich mein bevorzugtes Spiel. 

Ach, noch etwas: wenn ich mal was Seltsames schreibe, ist die Autokorrektur Schuld. ;-D


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2014)

ihhhh ein mädchen *wegrenn*


----------



## Spassbremse (9. April 2014)

Angenehm, freut mich, Sie kennenzulernen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2014)

Also ich wäre über die Vorstellung netter Damen erfreut, nach denen Lustmolch Rabowke noch nicht seine Stielaugen ausgestreckt hat. ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (9. April 2014)

Sollen wir jetzt alle so tun, als wärst du neu hier?


----------



## Mothman (9. April 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Leben tue ich übrigens im Pott.


Naja, das ist ja nicht schlimm. Haste dir ja vermutlich auch nicht ausgesucht.



Spoiler


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. April 2014)

Hallo und Willkommen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. April 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Sollen wir jetzt alle so tun, als wärst du neu hier?


 
Sich selbst vorstellen? ;-P
Oder wofür ist das neue Unterforum da? Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen? ;-D

Kann ja durchaus sein, ich kann bei Tapatalk keine Forenbeschreibung sehen. Ist das nur für Neue? 

@Motte: du hast da was missverstanden. Ich lebe im Ruhrpott und nicht in Berlin.


----------



## Lukecheater (9. April 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kann ja durchaus sein, ich kann bei Tapatalk keine Forenbeschreibung sehen. Ist das nur für Neue?


 
Es gibt in der Beschreibung nichts, das langjährige Forenmitglieder hier ausschließt. Ich denke vordergründig soll es natürlich besonders neuen Mitgliedern eine Plattform bieten sich vorstellen zu können


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Beschreibung nichts, das langjährige Forenmitglieder hier ausschließt. Ich denke vordergründig soll es natürlich besonders neuen Mitgliedern eine Plattform bieten sich vorstellen zu können


 
Ah, ok. 

Aber so können die Neuen die Alten ja auch kennenlernen. Außer, wir vertreiben sie damit gleich wieder. ;-D


----------



## Lukecheater (9. April 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber so können die Neuen die Alten ja auch kennenlernen. Außer, wir vertreiben sie damit gleich wieder. ;-D


 
Eben  Ich denke sowas hatte Amboss da auch im Hinterkopf, denn er hat sich hier ja auch vorgestellt, also warum auch nicht die anderen Mitglieder die was zu sagen haben/hatten, oder solche die 'ne große Klappe haben  (vllt sollt ich mich auch mal vorstellen^^)


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2014)

Eine Dame hier und niemand rollt den roten Teppich aus? Ihr seid aber Gentleman, nenene... 

Wie sagt man dann eigentlich? Willkommen nach 6 Jahren klingt ja irgendwie blöd.....Also einfach.....Hallo und schön, dass du hier bist


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. April 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie sagt man dann eigentlich? Willkommen nach 6 Jahren klingt ja irgendwie blöd.....Also einfach.....Hallo und schön, dass du hier bist


 


Das ist mir nun schon fast unangenehm, dabei wollte ich nur das Eis brechen.


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2014)

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wann endlich die Fotos kommen ...


----------



## Batze (10. April 2014)

Ein Mädel, coooooool
Habe noch Termine Frei, Kaffee und Kuchen stell ich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. April 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wann endlich die Fotos kommen ...


 
Dafür gibt es kein Forum. 



Batze schrieb:


> Ein Mädel, coooooool
> Habe noch Termine Frei, Kaffee und Kuchen stell ich.


 
Nun habe ich schon Kekse.


----------



## Batze (10. April 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nun habe ich schon Kekse.



OK, dann Trumpf ich mit einer ganz altmodischen Kino Karte auf.


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wann endlich die Fotos kommen ...


 
die kannst doch schon lange sehen, du brauchst halt nur ne Kreditkarte dafür


----------



## Batze (10. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> die kannst doch schon lange sehen, du brauchst halt nur ne Kreditkarte dafür


Irgendwie wird da gerade eine Person auf einen, sagen wir mal  *Beruf runter diskreditiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. April 2014)

Darauf läuft es früher oder später irgendwie immer heraus.


----------



## Batze (10. April 2014)

Ich zahle Bar, also die Kino Karte


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. April 2014)

*seufz*


----------



## Amboss (10. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Eben  Ich denke sowas hatte Amboss da auch im Hinterkopf, denn er hat sich hier ja auch vorgestellt, also warum auch nicht die anderen Mitglieder die was zu sagen haben/hatten, oder solche die 'ne große Klappe haben  (vllt sollt ich mich auch mal vorstellen^^)


 
Yepp! Ist auch für die alten Hasen hier. Schließlich können dann auch die neueren gleich mal reinschauen und schnuppern. Und für mich ist es auch nicht ganz unpraktisch 

In dem Sinne "Hallo!!!"


----------



## Shorty484 (10. April 2014)

Also wenn ich das von den ganzen Herren hier so lese, muss ich Nyx wohl ganz ernsthaft als zweites weibliches Forenmitglied unterstützen .



> Also ich wäre über die Vorstellung netter Damen erfreut, nach denen  Lustmolch Rabowke noch nicht seine Stielaugen ausgestreckt hat. ^^


Wenn ich heute dazu komme, mach ich das


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das von den ganzen Herren hier so lese, muss ich Nyx wohl ganz ernsthaft als zweites weibliches Forenmitglied unterstützen .
> 
> 
> Wenn ich heute dazu komme, mach ich das


 
Yeeeeaaaaah. Danke sehr. 
Dann noch Mona und wir übernehmen den Laden hier.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

Das erste Mal seit ca. tausend Jahren wieder im Forum angemeldet und dann kann ich kaum was anklicken, weil das Werbebanner zu PUBG immer reingrätscht.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2018)

Welcome back Hasi!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

Naaaaaw, die graue Eminenz des Forums erkennt mich noch. 

Schön, dass ich hier noch bekannte Namen lese....nun muss ich nur noch dieses aggressive Werbebanner eliminieren.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2018)

Seine erste Forenliebe vergisst man doch nicht ...


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2018)

wb


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das erste Mal seit ca. tausend Jahren wieder im Forum angemeldet und dann kann ich kaum was anklicken, weil das Werbebanner zu PUBG immer reingrätscht.


Huch. 

Mit dem Smartphone hier angelangt?
Die mobile Seite (das Forum im Speziellen) ist für die Füx.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde ja mein Profil erneuern und ein total pornöses Bild reinstellen, aber leider wird das Menü verdeckt. 

Jep, bin mit dem Tablet online. Geht Tapatalk vielleicht wieder?


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Jep, bin mit dem Tablet online. Geht Tapatalk vielleicht wieder?



tatsächlich, ja!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

Oh ja! Tschüss Werbebanner from hell! 

Dann treibe ich mich hier mal wieder etwas häufiger rum.


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mein Profil erneuern und ein total pornöses Bild reinstellen, aber leider wird das Menü verdeckt.


Wurde schon x-mal gemeldet. Ergebnis siehst Du ja [emoji14]



> Geht Tapatalk vielleicht wieder?


Zum Glück, ja.


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh ja! Tschüss Werbebanner from hell!
> 
> Dann treibe ich mich hier mal wieder etwas häufiger rum.


Mooooment. Batze kriegt ne Sperre, versucht sich vergebens sich neu zu registrieren und Du kommst wieder zurück 
Hmmmmm


----------



## Loosa (12. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das erste Mal seit ca. tausend Jahren wieder im Forum angemeldet



So kurz vor Weihnachten? Du willst doch nur Geschenke abgreifen. 
Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mooooment. Batze kriegt ne Sperre, versucht sich vergebens sich neu zu registrieren und Du kommst wieder zurück
> Hmmmmm



Waaaaaas? Na Zufälle gibt es! Ähem... 

Aber nein, es liegt tatsächlich daran, dass ich Geschenke haben will.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das erste Mal seit ca. tausend Jahren wieder im Forum angemeldet und dann kann ich kaum was anklicken, weil das Werbebanner zu PUBG immer reingrätscht.



Du warst weg?


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2018)

... ich hatte ja kurz die Hoffnung, dass Nyx ein wenig Sehnsucht nach mir hat(te).

Das war's dann wohl.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Du warst weg?



Jein, ich habe zwischenzeitlich ca. 34 Zweitaccounts angelegt, um heimlich Rabowke zu stalken, weil ich so viel Sehnsucht nach ihm hatte.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Jein, ich habe zwischenzeitlich ca. 34 Zweitaccounts angelegt, um heimlich Rabowke zu stalken, weil ich so viel Sehnsucht nach ihm hatte.



Ganz unter uns, er hatte dich längst vergessen und reitet nun unseren Offiziersnachwuchs zu.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ganz unter uns, er hatte dich längst vergessen und reitet nun unseren Offiziersnachwuchs zu.



Na toll...ist das wenigstens ein öffentliches Zureiten, bei dem die Peitsche ab und zu mal weitergegeben wird?


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2018)

Ach, die Frau Nyx. Schön, Dich hier auch mal wieder zu lesen..


----------



## Exar-K (12. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> bei dem die Peitsche ab und zu mal weitergegeben wird?



Nee, ich bin zu alt für den Scheiß.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Dezember 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach, die Frau Nyx. Schön, Dich hier auch mal wieder zu lesen..



Borderlands^^ Los los!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Borderlands^^ Los los!



Also ich kann euch auch mal meine Hütte in Fallout 76 zeigen. Hahaha. [emoji3]


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Also ich kann euch auch mal meine Hütte in Fallout 76 zeigen. Hahaha. [emoji3]



...aber isch 'abe gar kein Fallout 76...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

Borderlands geht auch. 
Da kommt ja eine VR-Version. Mal schauen, ob ich die ausprobiere. 

Ansonsten hätte ich für Aktivitäten im MP  noch eine Verrückte auf Crack mit Mumps bei Red Dead Online zu bieten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Dezember 2018)

Willkommen zurück, Frau Nyx  Und zeig denen nicht gleich deine Hütte, sonst wird sie sicher gleich belagert


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Dezember 2018)

Tach


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Dezember 2018)

Hier gibts nyx zu sehen, also nyx, nicht nix 

Welcome Back


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hier gibts nyx zu sehen, also nyx, nicht nix
> 
> Welcome Back



So schaut’s aus. 
Ein paar Tage wieder mitlesen und es ist, als sei man nie weg gewesen. ;-D


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Dezember 2018)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> So schaut’s aus.



Wobei ich den echt vermisse.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wobei ich den echt vermisse.



Musste ich auch dran denken. Und an die Motte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Dezember 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wobei ich den echt vermisse.



ohja....das letzte mal kontakt hatte ich mit ihm vor etwa 2 jahren, in einem toten forum^^

Forum | Geekkeller • Thema anzeigen - ! Offizieller Geekkeller-Spamthread !


----------

